# INCRA 1000HD Miter Gauge for Router Table



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good deal on this at the moment for anyone interested. Just bought one myself and extremely happy with it. Makes a great addition to a router table, or table saw for that matter.

Incra Miter 1000HD Miter Gauge, While Supplies Last! - Rockler Woodworking Tools

On sale at Amazon.com too and no shipping charges!!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## ethylplant (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the post! I am glad I am not the only one that saw this on Amazon!

I use mine for my table saw. Got it cheap at Amazon a couple of months ago.

I leave mine in the fully extended position (I cut a lot of long, thin pieces to length), and mounted a fence face on it. I also applied 100 grit sandpaper to the fence face to control the lumber, and keep it from moving when it contacts the blade (has a tendency to pull forward just a tad when the wood makes contact with the blade). I used PSA sandpaper, and it worked great. 

Excellent miter gauge, great price (at least when I bought it).


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree excellent miter gauge only thing better is to combine with incras slide express .


----------



## Rd2nowr (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine just arrived today. I can't wait to try it out tomorrow!.


----------

